# Smaller Router



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thinking about a smaller router for free hand sign making and Looking at the Dewalt DPW611, I love my Bosch 1617 but it is a little big for some of what I want to do. I would like the Bosch Colt but I don't think it has a light (the only thing I don't like about my 1617). The DPW611 has a dual LED light and a good view of the work. Any recommendations for a small router with lights?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I wish I could find the thread , but Harry wasn't happy with the factory LED on his makita router and installed another LED light source to it that really worked well for him . I know your asking about smaller lighter routers , but I'm just saying it may come down to adding a light source to one of these routers.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was hoping to not have to jury rig a light, but that may be a better option. I still need to rig one up on my Bosch 1617.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Thinking about a smaller router for free hand sign making and Looking at the Dewalt DPW611, I love my Bosch 1617 but it is a little big for some of what I want to do. I would like the Bosch Colt but I don't think it has a light (the only thing I don't like about my 1617). The DPW611 has a dual LED light and a good view of the work. Any recommendations for a small router with lights?


add a light source to the Colt...
way better than the built in LED's....


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think that you can go wrong with Dewalt PK611, buy adding a light to Colt sounds like a good idea and the source for the idea is sure a reliable one. Stick knows about these things.

Jerry B.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The 611 is a nice little router to use


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Bob: for what it's worth, I have the 611 and love it. The only thing I have to compare it to, though, is a couple old BIG ones.


----------



## algebraman39 (May 1, 2014)

*Small Router*



tvman44 said:


> Thinking about a smaller router for free hand sign making and Looking at the Dewalt DPW611, I love my Bosch 1617 but it is a little big for some of what I want to do. I would like the Bosch Colt but I don't think it has a light (the only thing I don't like about my 1617). The DPW611 has a dual LED light and a good view of the work. Any recommendations for a small router with lights?


Hi Bob
I too have a Bosch Colt-- w/o lights, ha --- I have a lamp on my work table that has a 100W bulb in it-- when I do my free-hand routing to cut a recession for a coin-bank brass plate, I turn on the work lamp-- I love the Colt--it's a perfect size for free-hand routing--- the lack of a light wasn't a problem until I had a birthday or 2 that ended in "Zero"-- as my eyes began to be a problem, the light became part of my hand routing-- Talk to the folks at Lowes or H.D.-- explain your concerns-- maybe they would let you try it before you make the purchase???
Or, contact your local vocational school. They may have a Colt and/or a DeWalt in their wood shop that you could see and possible try out.
I can't comment on the DeWalt-- I am not familiar with it at all--
ORG


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I have the same problem with the eyes, too many birthdays under my belt, that is the reason I have time to play once in awhile (retired).


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

I have the 611 combo kit and really like it


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Trimmer jig for hand-carved*

Jig and 611 combo kit with installed another LED light is perfect.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijjVGcW26c4


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> Jig and 611 combo kit with installed another LED light is perfect.


That is a cool video, Cláudio. I gave me an idea for my old trim router. Thanks.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

You guys with your lights, I have the 611 also, but lights just blind me and I have cut by feel with a template, be thankful that you can see and that light still works for you.

The Dewalt 611 is the only hand held router that I have ever owned or used, but I sure do like it, can't imagine anything that would work better.

Jerry B.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Jerry Bowen said:


> The Dewalt 611 is the only hand held router that I have ever owned or used, but I sure do like it, can't imagine anything that would work better.
> 
> Jerry B.


try out Bosch...
better built..
less obsolescence...
longer lasting...
1st rate customer service....


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gaffboat said:


> That is a cool video, Cláudio. I gave me an idea for my old trim router. Thanks.


Perhaps the best definition.
*Wonderful home-made jig.*


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the DW611 combo. Y'all may think I am goofy but I haven't noticed the light on it. :-( The Bosch doesn't have one so I guess I wasn't expecting a light on the DW.

I like the smaller size of the DW. But the reality is, I use what ever I need to get the job done.

I have used the DW11 to cut dadoes and for flush trimming. I use the Bosch 1617 fo cutting half blind dovetails. And the big Triton to cut raised panels.

It now appears I will have the DW611 fixed base permanently mounted on the jig I made for flush trimming projects.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jerry...I found the thread where Harry attached a picture of what he did with his router to add more light...the picture is worth a thousand words...here's the thread. 

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/30591-router-light.html (in case I didn't hyperlink properly)

The solution Harry presented might allow you to buy the router that feels comfortable and then the light is a separate issue... I bought the Ridgid 2401 because it felt comfortable in my hand, has a round base and a square base (actually slightly rectangular)...the led's in the frame are not sufficient IMHO...

Being new with woodworking it's important to me to have a tool feel comfortable in my hands...later I might buy with different criteria... 

Good luck, Nick


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Nickp said:


> Jerry...I found the thread where Harry attached a picture of what he did with his router to add more light...the picture is worth a thousand words...here's the thread.
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/30591-router-light.html (in case I didn't hyperlink properly)
> 
> ...



The last thing I need is more light.

Jerry


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Botelho007 said:


> Jig and 611 combo kit with installed another LED light is perfect.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijjVGcW26c4


I wish I could do that. Somehow, no matter how I try to be steady when routing, I seem to get a little herky jerky. Dang it, getting old just ain't fun. :-(


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

As my wife always says "Getting old is not for sissy's". :stop:


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have both, Bosch colt with plunge base, and DW611 with the plunge base. Its hard to tell. I try not to judge. I like them both. I kind of like the fact that they are different in some ways. Not every project is the same. I am always looking for options to improve my skills and make a better quality project.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Stopped at Lowe's real quick to pick up some wood for a couple of projects and ducted into Tool World there and took a quick look at the Bosch Colt & Dewalt 611 and as much as I would like to get thre Bosch I like the Dewalt better for a couple of reasons, #1 the visibilt of the work area is much better than the Bosch it is more open, #2 it has a couple of LEDs to light up the area (Light not that big of a deal as I could jury rig some LEDs on either). As for the feel in my hands about the same. So untill I get to go back and hold them a little more I am leaning to the Yellow one even thou it is a little more $$$. I will have to order from them as our Lowe's does not carry the kit with the plunge base for either brand. :stop:


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Like some of you, I have PC, BOSH and "a looks like" MAKITA trimmers and I´m happy with all of them. I use them in specifics jobs.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

I have the 611 and love it! I think I'm on the edge of puting it on a CNC!


----------

